# Help choosing a receiver



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have done so many hours of research into speakers and AV Receivers I feel like I'm going blind from staring at the computer screen. After weighing many factors, I think I am going to purchase the PSB Image B5 speakers. I am in an apartment and am focused primarily on how my speakers will sound with music - I have read that the PSB Image line delivers full and balanced sound (I won't be using a subwoofer), they are compact, and attractive. I also have researched the company and like their vision. 

I am now in a conundrum over an AV receiver. These come in so many shapes and sized it is mind-boggling. I want to maximize my experience listening to music. It is very difficult to find information about AV Receivers relating to how they do handling 2-channel music. Most of what I see compares special features or raw wattage. I intend to connect the AV Receiver to my Apple TV unit, and thus am not overly concerned with any of the application/network/ipod/iPad type features these receivers now support. I do not have a Blue Ray player and am not overly concerned about that (I would connect it to a DVD player that has upconversion). 

I am going back and forth on brands, adding a Yamaha to my shopping cart, visiting Pioneer's website, reading about Denon, seeing is NAD or Cambridge have anything in my price range. I am wondering if anybody has some advise for me. Bells and Whistles will mean nothing to me if I'm not enjoying the sound with music. As I am an apartment dweller I'm not even worried about adding speakers in the future (Maybe a center channel for TV but that's all). 

In terms of price, I'd like to keep the unit below $400 - however in that range I don't see much differentiation except in bells and whistles for Video/Networking/etc. I am now wondering if I could actually go for a much lower priced item, such as the Pioneer VSX-521-K (Which newegg is selling for $140) and be just as happy.

Thoughts?

Thank you for your time,

James


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally the receiver is the heart of the system. I would not say that a $150 receiver is going to preform very well in any instance no matter who makes it. The more money you spend the less likely you will be upgrading down the road. 
This Onkyo 609 falls within your budget and offers THX certification giving you some very useful surround processing and Audssey room correction plus decent power ratings compared to many in that price range.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey James -

I totally understand where you are coming from. My advice: If you are looking for something simple for a bookshelf speaker set-up, then keep it simple.

I actually own the Pioneer 521 AVR you referenced. I just bought it a month or so ago to serve as an AVR in our workout room. I have two small bookshelfs and two (smaller) rear channel speakers hooked up to it. I'm running a DVD player and a cable box into it (DVD via component cable and the cable box via HDMI). It has video pass through for both of those sources.

If I were setting up a home theater, I probably wouldn't recommend it because the connectivity flexibility is rather limited and lots of the little menu tweaks and connectivity options that a more $$$ receiver offers simply are not there. Also, it's rear and center channel speaker clips are rather cheap... the front left and right speaker binding posts, however, are different. They are solid and well made... and they accept banana plugs. So for your purposes, that's not a concern. (you can look at a picture of the AVR's backside on the pioneer website).

In my particular case, I didn't need anything fancy either. I was looking for a cheap AVR from a good brand that could handle a few simple tasks: giving me some good sound and allowing me to manage a few sources outputting video to a tv (and it includes a set-up mic, which is useful). It achieves all of that.

I own two other Pioneer receivers. One is (what was) Pioneers top of the line receiver back in '06. Very solid unit... never had a problem with it. It now powers some bass shakers in my home theater. I also own an Elite receiver that is my primary AVR from my home theater.

I have nothing but great things to say about either receiver. They are solid, well built, sound great, and have been a joy to own. They are the reason I didn't hesitate to pick-up the 521 for our workout room.

When I purchased my first Pioneer, I distinctly remember cnet reviewing and calling it great bang for the buck --- I'd have to agree.

I've also owned Onkyo receivers.

At the end of the day, buy the Pioneer and give it a try. What's the worst that could happen??? You have to return it?

My only advice, read the warranty restrictions on Pioneers website. They only warrant purchases made from authorized internet retailers:

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/P...+Home+Audio+Video+Authorized+Internet+Dealers

If you are buying from Amazon, make sure it's not an amazon marketplace seller (and if it is, make sure it's a seller on their authorized list). Also, do yourself a favor and buy some nice cable from monoprice. It's dirt cheap and well made.


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to write me back. The Pioneer I mentioned has distinct amplification and pumps at a good wattage with 0.08 distortion. It also comes with a microphone for calibrating to Pioneer's room correction system. I can't imagine that the additional money will entail me $100 more of sound quality for music in a 2 channel setup?


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you 27dnast for your thoughtful reply. Is there a particular company that shows more allegiance to music quality than the others? For example, should I consider a traditional music brand such as Yamaha or Marantz given my desire to weigh music quality over surround-sound features?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If all your really looking for is two channel why not just buy a stereo receiver? A center channel speaker is the last speaker I would add to a system if going with surround sound.


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I may now consider that. I was originally but reading about these things many forums and guides suggest the AV Receiver is better bang for your buck. I seem to be more confused than ever though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Better bang for buck yes but you seem to not want any of the bang you just want a receiver that works for your needs.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

NYY96,
As an owner of many-many brands of receivers (typically known today as: AVRs) over the years I can say that all of the names listed so far are going to sound similar at modest listening levels (as expected in an apartment dwellers situation). I would point out though that as far as a longevity stand point goes a receiver with at least a 6 ohm rated amplifier section be chosen. So far all considered seem to meet that resistance (Ohm) rating on the amp. It is most common for budget AVRs today to be rated at 6 Ohms. That way a bigger wattage # can be advertised.

Any how you, should be aware that the PSB Image series of speakers looks to be nominally rated @ 6 Ohms and dips down to 4 Ohms. Not really much of a concern for your application of 2 ch-stereo listening and/or at moderate listening levels. Since it will only be driving 2 speakers you will not be taxing the Pwr supply but there will still be a fair amount of heat produced by a typical AVR. Note that you will want to assure of good ventilation for the AVR.

I'm not a fan boy of Pioneer AVRs however they seem to be reliable and provide lots of features. That is good if you upgrade to a surround system. If you are sure to never go the multi-channel route then I would suggest a Denon, Marantz, Harmon Kardon, Yamaha or Onkyo stereo receiver. With a stereo receiver in the same price class (MSRP) you will get a better amplifier section at minimum. Going the stereo only route though does limit you to expansion, of course.

Ultimately you will be immediately pleased with any of the aforementioned choices.

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

James -

There are people that claim different manufactures sound warmer or brighter than others. But, it's very difficult to tell how big of an impact that individual receivers really have when considering the seemingly endless receiver - speaker pairings, not to mention the radically different listening environments (acoustically speaking) that everyone has in their own unique environments, not to mention individual preferences and biases in addition to music preferences! 

I would expect most will sound relatively the same in the price range you are talking about... if you were looking into the thousands of dollars, then the story might begin to change.

All that being said... you probably have a store nearby that has a listening room where you could play different brands through the same set of speakers... see what you think!

smurph has some good advice...if you really believe that you will only use this receiver to drive two speakers... then, by all means, you should probably consider skipping the multichannel AVR and go with a comparably priced stereo receiver. 

Any of those brands he listed will have a good budget option - Pioneer only offers stereo receivers in their Elite line which puts the $ a little out of your budget.

All of that being said, I don't think you can go wrong with smurphs advice OR try going with the AVR and give it a whirl. Really, the only way you will find something you like is by getting your hands on it.


----------



## NYY96 (Nov 23, 2011)

All the advice you all have been willing to give has been fantastic - thank you so much. 

Is there any particular reason the PSB's use more energy? I have been seeing holiday sales on Polk Audio speakers for about $200 and also a set of Klipch (WB-14) for about $200, but I'm under the impression the PSB Image B5 is of the next step up (Please correct me if I'm wrong) 

I'm going to re-evaluate available options for stereo receivers and see if there are any audio stores by me.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to give you the vanilla answer: it all really depends on your ears. This is just my opinion, but you would only really convince me that speakers are going to sound substantially/markedly better if you begin to get into the elite hi-fi speakers that you aren't looking at :spend: (and, I'm not looking at either)

I happen to be a polk audio owner (and a big fan). I bought my first polks in the early '90s and have purchased quite a few models over the years. 

If you are looking for some critical listening bookshelf speakers, look at this deal: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PAIR-LSi9-C...Subwoofers&hash=item53e7d95580#ht_4914wt_1101

Polk has an ebay store where they sell refurbished speakers with warranties and free shipping. Their customer support (which I have personally experienced) is fantastic. They are a solid company, through and through, with a long history. They sell a whole range of speaker lines from inexpensive to expensive... and have a good reputation.

I own speakers from their RTiA line (which is Polk's Reference Theater line)... I use them in home theater... I love them. But, I've heard they don't necessarily shine just for music. 

The LSi line in that link would probably be much better if you are looking purely for music... and the TSi line, while much less expensive would probably sound very good (never heard them myself). They have a great owner/use forum on the Polk website and they allow their products to be reviewed in their product section... so if you want to ask specific question (or to see what amps people are using to drive specific speakers) or read product review, I wouldn't hesitate to go there.

So, in answer to your question... the Polk and Klipsch speakers you were looking at might not necessarily be of the same quality as the PSBs you are looking at... but that doesn't mean those companies do not make lines that are of equal or better qualities (or even lesser lines of speakers $-wise that sound nearly as good!).

As for your question about Ohms. The Ohm rating - or speaker impedance -pretty much tells you how much power the speaker will be sucking out of your amp:yikes: It's a measure of how much power can flow through a speaker... A lower impedance speaker will accept more power (hence needing more power to drive it cleanly). A weak amp driving a 4 Ohm speaker is going to heat up big time!

Others may disagree... but a lower or higher speaker impedance rating does not equal a better sound speaker. Don't use that rating to judge the quality of a speaker IMO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as speakers are concerned a good indication if your going to use a receiver with a relatively low power output is the sensitivity of the speakers your driving. Generally if the sensitivity is higher than 90db your good to go with an amp rating of 60-75watts per ch as long as your not expecting reference levels.


----------

